# What else do you make?



## HoneyHeather (Dec 8, 2005)

I make candles, soap, lip balm...am working on lotions and other body products. All use honey and beeswax.

What do you all make?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like to melt beeswax and mix equal parts of vaseline. It makes nice waterproofing for boots or hoof dressing for the horses or lip balm. I haven't, but a little pine tar might be a good thing for the hoof dressing. More or less vaseline will adjust how soft it is at room temps.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

How about furniture polish or maybe car wax anyone have any recipes or sites for recipes?
Thanks Jack


----------

